# Keine "Android-Market" App auf dem Samsung Galaxy S



## Onico (1. November 2010)

Hiho Leute,
ich habe folgendes Probelm:
Auf meinem neuen Samsung Galaxy befindet sich
keine Android Market App, nur die von Samsung selber, die
jedoch bei mir nur 24 Apps bereitstellt. -.-
Ist dies normal, muss ich die seperat installieren, wenn ja wie, oder
ist es nur ein Fehler gewesen und sie wurde bei mir vergessen, oder
gibt es auf diesem Smartphone keine solche App?
Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!


Firmware Version : 2.1-update1
Baseband Version : I9000JXJG2
Kernel Version 	: 2.6.29
 mobilus@SE-S606 #2
Build Number : ECLAIR.JPJG8

 ^
 |
 |
Hoffe ihr könnt damit etwas anfangen (:


----------



## 2boon4you (1. November 2010)

Also mein Galaxy S hatte den Android Market werksfertig oben :O


----------



## Onico (1. November 2010)

2boon4you schrieb:


> Also mein Galaxy S hatte den Android Market werksfertig oben :O


----------



## EspCap (1. November 2010)

Keine Ahnung ob das bei Android so einfach geht, aber schonmal wiederhergestellt? Also Android neu installiert?


----------



## Onico (1. November 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob das bei Android so einfach geht, aber schonmal wiederhergestellt? Also Android neu installiert?



Joa, hab ich gemacht, leider ohne Erfolg....


----------



## EspCap (1. November 2010)

Sehr seltsam... hast du eine SIM drin? Afaik haben nur Androidgeräte mit Baseband Zugriff auf den Marketplace, vielleicht fallen da auch Geräte raus die noch nicht aktiviert wurden?
Ansonsten mal bei Samsung anrufen oder zurückbringen und umtauschen.


----------



## Onico (1. November 2010)

Jap habe meine Sim, kann auch ganz normal telefonieren, ins Internet und Alles andere nutzen....
Nur diese App fehlt mir.
Am Anfang dachte ich ja auch, dass es egal ist, aber jetzt finde ich es immer mehr lästig,
auf all die Apps zu verzichten...


----------



## EspCap (1. November 2010)

Anscheinend passiert das recht gerne wenn man das Galaxy auf Froyo updatet, unter Eclair findet man da aber nichts dazu... also wohl eher ein seltsamer Einzelfall.


----------



## Onico (1. November 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Anscheinend passiert das recht gerne wenn man das Galaxy auf Froyo updatet, unter Eclair findet man da aber nichts dazu... also wohl eher *ein seltsamer Einzelfall.*



Was kann man denn bei son nem Fall machen?


----------



## EspCap (1. November 2010)

Samsung kontaktieren, zurückgeben und Ersatz fordern. Oder einfach direkt da, wo du es gekauft hast. Wie lang hast du es denn schon?


----------



## Onico (1. November 2010)

Ich habs seid genau 3 Tagen, Vater hats mir von von den Emiraten mitgebracht...
Kann es vielleicht daran liegen? Somit fällt umtauschen und kontakttieren leider auch flach...
Doof


----------



## EspCap (1. November 2010)

Aus den Emiraten? Sicher, dass es ein Original ist? 


Samsung kontaktieren kannst du aber doch trotzdem:

http://www.samsung.de/de/function/info/contactus.aspx


----------



## Onico (1. November 2010)

Ja, glaube mir, in Dubai verkaufen die sicher keine Plagiate ^^
War ja original verpackt, mit Garantie und so.
Danke dir für den Link (:


----------



## Onico (2. November 2010)

Hmmm, die sagen mir nur ich soll es mal zurücksetzen,
doch wie gesagt hilft das ja nix.
Wüsstest du sonst noch etwas was ich vielleicht machen könnte?


----------



## EspCap (2. November 2010)

Gerade in einem Forum gefunden:



> I believe that in certain regions google does not allow market to be used.This is dependent on where the device is purchased.
> 
> Android Market was removed per requirements of Google in the individual Arabic regions such as UAE, Egypt, Oman and Saudi Arabia.
> 
> If you have a phone without this app it likely came from one of these regions.




Das ist naturlich enorm blöd :/ 

Es gibt sicherlich die Möglichkeit, das Gerät zu flashen und so ein Android aufzuspielen, in dem der Store verfügbar ist. 
Dafür wendest du dich am besten an ein Forum in dem die Leute mit der Materie etwas vertrauter sind:  http://www.android-hilfe.de/ http://androidforums.com/


----------



## Onico (2. November 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Gerade in einem Forum gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhhh, man das ist echt blöd...
Naja, werde mich mal an dieses Forum wenden,
danke dir jedoch für deine super Hilfe!


----------



## EspCap (2. November 2010)

Kein Problem, viel Glück


----------



## Haxxler (2. November 2010)

Da du ja sowieso noch 2.1 drauf hast, würde ich einfach mal updaten auf Froyo. Soweit ich weiss wurde Froyo schon vor einiger Zeit per OTA Update verteilt. Vielleicht wird der Market ja dann installiert. Natürlich könntest du es auch rooten und selbst eine Froyo ROM flashen, allerdings ist dann die Garantie weg. Geh mal auf Einstellungen -> Telefoninfo und dann auf Systemsoftware-Updates, da müsste er dann eigentlich Froyo finden und runterladen.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (2. November 2010)

warum sollte bei einem software-update die garantie wegfallen?
wenn etwas an der hardware kaputt geht hat man trotzdem garantie, egal welche firmware man installiert.


----------



## Rayon (2. November 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> warum sollte bei einem software-update die garantie wegfallen?
> wenn etwas an der hardware kaputt geht hat man trotzdem garantie, egal welche firmware man installiert.



Weil wenn du dein Gerät flasht du in der Konfig quasi rumfuchtelst, dadurch verlierste sämtliche garantie ansprüche


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (2. November 2010)

Rayon schrieb:


> Weil wenn du dein Gerät flasht du in der Konfig quasi rumfuchtelst, dadurch verlierste sämtliche garantie ansprüche



völliger quatsch. ein gerücht was sich leider sehr weit verbreitet hat. die hersteller hätten das vielleicht gerne so, aber nur durch flashen verliert man keine garantie.


----------



## Onico (2. November 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Da du ja sowieso noch 2.1 drauf hast, würde ich einfach mal updaten auf Froyo. Soweit ich weiss wurde Froyo schon vor einiger Zeit per OTA Update verteilt. Vielleicht wird der Market ja dann installiert. Natürlich könntest du es auch rooten und selbst eine Froyo ROM flashen, allerdings ist dann die Garantie weg. Geh mal auf Einstellungen -> Telefoninfo und dann auf Systemsoftware-Updates, da müsste er dann eigentlich Froyo finden und runterladen.



Mir wird gesagt, dass es keine neue Version gibt...

Erscheint 2.2 ned erst im November?


----------



## Haxxler (2. November 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> völliger quatsch. ein gerücht was sich leider sehr weit verbreitet hat. die hersteller hätten das vielleicht gerne so, aber nur durch flashen verliert man keine garantie.



Wie es bei Geräten ist die du direkt bei z.B. HTC kaufst weiss ich nicht, aber wenn du ein Gerät rootest um z.B. das Branding zu entfernen, verlierst du die Garantie. Habe ich bei meinem Xperia X1 selbst erlebt. Die haben es erst angenommen, als ich wieder das Branding drauf gemacht habe und den Bootloader zurückgesetzt habe.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (2. November 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Wie es bei Geräten ist die du direkt bei z.B. HTC kaufst weiss ich nicht, aber wenn du ein Gerät rootest um z.B. das Branding zu entfernen, verlierst du die Garantie. Habe ich bei meinem Xperia X1 selbst erlebt. Die haben es erst angenommen, als ich wieder das Branding drauf gemacht habe und den Bootloader zurückgesetzt habe.


auch ein branding darf man entfernen ohne die garantie zu verlieren. klar die hersteller versuchen sich dann manchmal zu drücken und nutzen sowas aus. aber da muss man nur etwas druck machen und gut ist.
ich mache grundsätzlich brandings direkt weg und habe da nie probleme. es ist dein gerät und was für eine soft/firmware man draufhaut geht den hersteller rein garnix an.
die garantie verliert man nur wenn man das gerät öffnet.


----------



## Haxxler (3. November 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> es ist dein gerät und was für eine soft/firmware man draufhaut geht den hersteller rein garnix an.



Dem Hersteller mag das Wurst sein, aber dem Netzbetreiber nicht. Aber nun gut, back²topic ^^


----------



## EspCap (5. November 2010)

Ab heute gibts Froyo für das Galaxy S, nur so am Rande - vielleicht hilft das ja.

http://www.golem.de/1011/79173.html


----------



## Onico (5. November 2010)

Danke dir, werd mal schaun.....


----------



## Skatero (5. November 2010)

Bring es zurück und kauf das HTC Desire HD.


----------

